# Bicycle Rentals



## southpasdena (Sep 9, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows where i can rent a bicycle in the pasadena area. I have tried incycle and jones and no luck - mainly due to the size of bike i need. I am trying to rent a bike for somone 5'2", so xs. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know, of if you have a spare bike you would rent and i could leave some sort of collateral, please let me know


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Go talk to Velo Pasadena on Colorado, they might be able to give you a better idea.


----------

